# Does HD-DVD Interactive work on an HTPC?



## eridiorya (Sep 20, 2007)

I have an HTPC with the 360 hd-dvd add-on attached run with Powerdvd Ultra. This weekend I played the Transformer hd-dvd and it looked great, but I was unable to download anything off the internet. I am connected to the internet via my wireless network. Is there something I'm missing:scratch:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmmm,... interesting question. Not familiar with the 360 (I'm a Playstation kinda guy, or at least my kids are). So, are you unable to D/L anything while this is connected, or is it only a problem while a movie is playing?


----------

